# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Alternative to ORacle DB with mininal migration time and costs?

## Sanjeev.Sanotra

Looking for feedback from Users who are aware of viable options to Oracle as a DAtabase. 
Specifically if it is an (all too common) disgruntled customer unhappy with Oracles licensing rules, VMWare position, Aggressive audits or even the forceful sales guys at Oracle who are heavily incentivised to sell Oracle CLoud... whether the customer requires this or not, (in some/most cases used to resolve a compliance position)

OF COURSE I am aware of TmaxSoft offering "Tibero".... But what others are there?


Beware of Oracle's #licensing 'traps,' law firm warns http://bit.ly/1VUhx6I

----------


## SpywareDr

Wikipedia: Oracle Database > Competition


> *Competition*
> 
> In the market for relational databases, Oracle Database competes against commercial products such as 
> 
> IBM's DB2 UDB and 
> Microsoft SQL Server. 
> 
> Oracle and IBM tend to battle for the mid-range database market on UNIX and Linux platforms, while Microsoft dominates the mid-range database market on Microsoft Windows platforms. However, since they share many of the same customers, Oracle and IBM tend to support each other's products in many middleware and application categories (for example: 
> 
> ...

----------


## Keerthi R

Hello all,
I've recently completed Oracle Training and I have a lot of doubts regarding that field. Glad that I came across this forum. I'm getting a lot of information here. Thanks for sharing valuable posts.

----------

